# Paph. Fanaticum and friend



## lori.b (Aug 20, 2020)

Paph. Fanaticum with thaianum tucked in for size reference. They make a rather cute couple I think.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 20, 2020)

David and Goliath!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 21, 2020)

both nice.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 21, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> David and Goliath!



No, Leslie, there is no conflict between the two of them. We have to get the iconology right - and I rather find, that 'Madonna with child' would be a more appropriate designation!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 21, 2020)

sweet


----------



## GuRu (Aug 21, 2020)

Two very nice flowers and an extraordinary photo too. Love it.



Guldal said:


> No, Leslie, there is no conflict between the two of them. We have to get the iconology right - and I rather find, that 'Madonna with child' would be a more appropriate designation!



Jens, I had similar thoughts a least wit regard of the comparison with David and Goliath because these were foes and both flowers on the photo seem friendly united. At least I think so.


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 21, 2020)

well if you decide that David and Goliath was a pre-staged fight (like the WWF) 

maybe they are just posing after the fight, right before going to the bar for a few drinks!



(i got your back Leslie)


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 21, 2020)

Great display with hilarious commentary! Bonus points for this thread!!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 21, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> if you decide that David and Goliath was a pre-staged fight (like the WWF)



Well, it wasn't: .last time I had a look in my bible...Goliath ended up slain - D-E-A-D (as the proverbial parrot in Monthy Python's sketch)! 

I really can't spot any murderous intention in that li'l cute and beautifull thaianum. Though, I might be wrong, sometimes looks can deceive, and maybe the photo is in reality a poster for the new film "Murderous Thaianum Nightmare on Elm Street"!


----------



## lori.b (Aug 21, 2020)

I didn't expect such entertaining reactions when I posted that picture! I can vouch for the friendship between the two of them, although I suppose Fanaticum having its "arm" around thaianum could also be the result of thaianum having had one too many at the bar!! Thanks for the replies everyone. It's been fun to read.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 21, 2020)

Guldal said:


> No, Leslie, there is no conflict between the two of them. We have to get the iconology right - and I rather find, that 'Madonna with child' would be a more appropriate designation!


Hehe I only made the reference for size comparison with no inkling of the animosity between the two. 

Beers all around!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 21, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> well if you decide that David and Goliath was a pre-staged fight (like the WWF)
> 
> maybe they are just posing after the fight, right before going to the bar for a few drinks!
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich LoL... extra beer for you!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 22, 2020)

Let's all go to the bar, shan't we?!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Aug 22, 2020)

Did someone say “BEER”?

Really like the Fanaticum!


----------



## lori.b (Aug 22, 2020)

Here is an updated photo of Fanaticum now that it's fully open. Thaianum decided to stay at the bar


----------



## GuRu (Aug 23, 2020)

Your P. Fanaticum has been sober all the time! Otherwise I couldn't explain its extraordinary beauty. It's an eye catcher.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 23, 2020)

Yes, it's certainly an eyecatcher: beautiful colouring and excellent form! Might we see flower and plant in toto?


----------



## lori.b (Aug 23, 2020)

Here's the entire plant. The bloom decided to face sideways this year. Sorry, I should have taken off those colourful clips and replaced them with something more neutral......


----------



## Guldal (Aug 28, 2020)

Imposing!


----------



## paworsport (Aug 28, 2020)

superb picture


----------

